# My 27g planted



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

here is my 27g....

Substrate is 2/3's Eco and the rest is black sand
CO2 is running at 1-1.5 bps
Flurish 2 times a week
Water changes are 25% once a week.
Fluval 2 is filter running in the righthand corner
Heater will be changed to hide it better....

Flora
not sure what the broad leafed plant is but growing good
Hemianthus Callitrichoides (Cuban moss) in front
Myriophyllum ssp (Matto Grosso) behind that.
Type of grass on left hand side against the glass
radom pieces not sure what they are (forgot to write down)

Inhabitants
2 Ottos
6 cherry Barbs
2 Juli Cory

Need some idea's for more... will be adding Amanno soon as clean up crew.

Well that is my 27g....


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice start to a planted, where did you find the matto grosso plant and do you have any pics of it?


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

I got the Motto grass from PJ Pets in Richmond.... It is from the Aqua Flora Nurseries, a BC company... That stuff is growing so fast..... You kind find it anywhere they sell the products... They come in the plastic tubs... I paid about 10 bucks a bucket..... Well worth it for sure.... The Cuban Moss also came from them... Here is the site if you want more info.....

AquaFlora - Nurseries & Micropropagation

I will post some pictures of the plants some time tonight, have to work and all..... Some of them I need help telling what they are... hahahaha.....


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

dang that is one nice dragon decor~~!! very awesome!!


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> dang that is one nice dragon decor~~!! very awesome!!


Thanks... got it at Pet Smart... they had 2 styles one like the one i have and another laying down... 30 bucks I think.....


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I am curious to see what the matto or motto grasso is??

this is the only pic I found online.....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/plants/123_Mato_Grosso_Eriocaulon_sp_Mato_Grosso.e.jpg


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Yes I am curious to see what the matto or motto grasso is??
> 
> this is the only pic I found online.....
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/plants/123_Mato_Grosso_Eriocaulon_sp_Mato_Grosso.e.jpg


i think this is the plant...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=48

anyhow, nice start on the tank!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

fenster58 said:


> i think this is the plant...
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=48
> 
> anyhow, nice start on the tank!


Thanks for clearing it up fenster, I have this plant too and didn't know it's name!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool set-up! Really like the layout


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks everybody..... going to do some trimming soon... but have to let the plants take hold for awhile.... trying to get a hedge effect on the side... we shall see what happens.....

fenster58's - yes that is the plant... will have picture soon before I trim it..... brother has camera.....

Thanks for the possitive feedback everybody....


----------

